# Need Help Rooting A Kindle Fire



## msantarc (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been trying to get the full Android Market Place available on my Kindle Fire (6.2.1).
My understanding is that Kindleroot fromjchase and Superuser (not sure who wrote it) are required.
The instruction say to download, then "run" jchase's root app. I've downloaded the kindleroot_androidpolice.apk file and I've extracted it, but there don't seem to be any executable files so I don't know how to "run" it. I'm new to the Android arena, but I have downloaded the SDK, (assum,ing that that is a part of the answer) but some idea of what to do with the file and the SDK would be a big help.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to the kindle fire. you'll definitely get some help there.


----------



## tes5884 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd suggest you download the fire utility I think their up to version 9, make sure you read his post thoroughly!

I'm not sure if it was posted here, but you can find it on xda, it is the first stickied thread, in the dev section.

Good luck!

Sent from my PG86100 using RootzWiki


----------



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

this is the walkthrough that i used. i would recommend useing a computer with windows xp for some reason windows 7 wouldent recognize my kindle in adb but xp did right away


----------



## GammuhRay (Jan 3, 2012)

Windows 7 recognize my elimmediatly. If win 7 doesn't recognize it must be something with the drivers.


----------

